# salvia/sage



## Nelco (Dec 13, 2011)

ahhhh!
you know how they've put salvia on the market, let dumbasses twack out on it and are now banning it?
salvia is ceremonial sage! of course...fucking bastards..than you can't perform certain rituals without sage...smooth i guess, thats one way to get rid of a part of spiritualism..fuckin dicks

*Sage*


There are many varieties of sage, and most have been used in smudging. The botanical name for "true" sage is Salvia (e.g. _Salvia officinalis_, Garden Sage, or Salvia apiana, White Sage). It is interesting to note that Salvia comes from the Latin root salvare, which means "to heal." There are also varieties of sage which are of a species separate from Salvin Artemusia. Included here are sagebrush (e.g. _Artemisia californica_) and mugwort (_Artemisia vulgaris_). We have seen both Salvia and Artemisia sub-species used in smudging.

Sage is burned in smudging ceremonies to drive out bad spirits, feelings, or influences, and also to keep bad spirits from entering the area where a ceremony takes place. In Plains nations, the floor of the sweat lodge is frequently covered with sage, and participants rub the leaves on their bodies while in the sweat. Sage is also commonly spread on the ground in a lodge or on an altar where the pipe touches the earth. Some nations wrap their pipes in sage when they are placed in pipe-bundles, as sage purifies objects wrapped in it. Sage wreaths are also placed around the head and wrists of Sundancers.
http://www.asunam.com/smudge_ceremony.html


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 13, 2011)

Who is banning sage?
I can imagine banning the commercial sale of salvia divinorum, a very specific type of sage, which is not used so much other than for recreation (or "ceremonially", by some neoshaman wannabes), but where do you get the idea that sage as a whole is banned?


----------



## Nelco (Dec 13, 2011)

salvia was banned from tn and ga 3 or 4 years ago.
you can't by it in these states


----------



## Nelco (Dec 13, 2011)

my bad
it's not banned in ga yet






http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Salvia_divinorum_legality.png


----------



## Earth (Dec 13, 2011)

...but you can still get sage,
correct??

I'm starting the realize that Connecticut is way way more liberated than I could have ever imagined.


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 13, 2011)

Nelco said:


> salvia was banned from tn and ga 3 or 4 years ago.
> you can't by it in these states


Salvia divinorum. Not salvia, in general... I think you are just a little confused, from your original post. You make it sounds as if sage is banned, but it's not (from as far as I can tell...)


----------



## Nelco (Dec 17, 2011)

Cardboard said:


> Salvia divinorum. Not salvia, in general... I think you are just a little confused, from your original post. You make it sounds as if sage is banned, but it's not (from as far as I can tell...)


thats what i figured would happen evantualy


----------



## river dog (Dec 17, 2011)

ya, be more specific when talking about salvia, you're obviously talking about the divinorum variety wiff salvinorin in it. what sort of ceremonies or what have you do ya do wiff this stuff? im a texan through and through and i feel no connection to salvia as an ancestral entheogen or as a recreational drug or anything. i think its hilarious when people wiff no cultural affinity for a drug pretend to. im not some mazateca injun thus i dont pretend to eat psilocybes in a small shamanic setting in the hills of mexico, ya dig?
i have a friend who decided she believes in some folk religion of peru, moved to live with some qero indians near machu-picchu, drinking ayahuasca....anyway, i think ya see where im going with this
fun fact for you psychonauts: salvinorin-a is the most potent naturally occurring psychedelic being active in the 500mcg range, thats about 2.5 decently strong lsd trips...or one hell of a good time, haha


----------

